

Ask HN: Start a business like BrainTree for Caribbean market? - caribprenuer

Hello HNers, for internet entreprenuers in the Caribbean (Haiti, Jamaica, Barbados, Bahamas, Trinidad etc.) it is near impossible to get merchant account from the Banks to do ecommerce. I am apart of a small group of investors(technologists) who are willing to explore this business idea but we have no idea how to go about disrupting the credit card processors in these regions. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
======
kennethologist
It may be as easy as approaching a local bank with ecommerce facility with a
large sum (500K-1mil) explain to them your business model and negoiate the
best rates. I think a lot of it will hinge on your ability to prove to the
bank you will have the ability generate enough volume to make it worth their
time financially.

